# Base hashirama vs sannin



## PrimeRichard (Jan 3, 2019)

Location: Asspulldara vs kages
Knowledge : manga
Distance : 30 meters 
Stipulations : jiraiya starts in SM, orochimaru is WA and tsunade starts with byakugo seal
Restrictions : Edo tensei


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 3, 2019)

Kajukai Korin claps no diff 

Mokujin and Mokuryu are overkill


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2019)

I guess it could go either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 3, 2019)

@Hazuki 
@Turrin 
@Orochimaruwantsyourbody 

thoughts?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 3, 2019)

Sannin get thoroughly wrecked every time


----------



## Kai (Jan 3, 2019)

First of all, bar Orochimaru's Hokage Edo Tensei the Sannin would lose against the Gokage 10/10 times, let alone the handful of individuals who exceed those groups like Hashirama or Madara.

There's still at least two tiers of difference between Hashirama's base ability and the Sannin. Prime Nagato/Gokage fall somewhere in between the two and either would stop the Sannin from even reaching that level.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2019)

Kai said:


> First of all, bar Orochimaru's Hokage Edo Tensei the Sannin would lose against the Gokage 10/10 times, let alone the handful of individuals who exceed those groups like Hashirama or Madara.
> 
> There's still at least two tiers of difference between Hashirama's base ability and the Sannin. Prime Nagato/Gokage fall somewhere in between the two and either would stop the Sannin from even reaching that level.



The Gokage landed a fatal hit to Asspulldara, and the only reason he survived is because he is an ET. Just saying.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bonly (Jan 3, 2019)

Hashi was able to fight EMS Madara and Kurama for an extended amount of time in Base, the Sannin while strong, are not that strong without Edo backing them up so Hashi got this.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jan 3, 2019)

Hashirama wins but not shit diff like founders wankers wanna pretend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 3, 2019)

If Hashi does not play around like Madara did against the Gokage then he wins low diff.

Otherwise...the Sannin might surprise him a bit with their teamwork leading to a mid diff win for Hashi.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2019)

@Kai

you know it's true. 


I wonder how Asspulldara would have continued without half of his body, had he been alive. 
I am guessing his condition wouldn't have been so good. 



needless to say, all those absorbing abilities that Hashirama does not have either. 
or direct protection like the susanoo for the entirety of the battle...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Turrin (Jan 3, 2019)

Sannin loose to Mokujin the same way that the Gokage loost to P-Susanoo


----------



## Turrin (Jan 3, 2019)

Kai said:


> First of all, bar Orochimaru's Hokage Edo Tensei the Sannin would lose against the Gokage 10/10 times, let alone the handful of individuals who exceed those groups like Hashirama or Madara.
> 
> There's still at least two tiers of difference between Hashirama's base ability and the Sannin. Prime Nagato/Gokage fall somewhere in between the two and either would stop the Sannin from even reaching that level.


The Sannin are a team on par with the Gokage imo. Yes there are more Gokage but how much did Mei and Garaa really contribute against Madara to the Gokages collective power; take them out of play and most of the beats remain the same in that battle and the Ei, Onoki, and Tsunade still loose due to P-Susanoo. And the Sannin are collectively superior Ninja to Onoki, Ei, and Tsunade; and Jiraiya certainly offers a better triumph cardboard against Madara in Frog Song then those three did In empowered Jinton; sound bypasses Susanoo. Wouldn’t be surprised if the Shannon managed to pull an upset against Madara do to him jobbing in a way the Gokage couldn’t buy at worse they loose to the same P-Susanoo overwhelming night and not before then.

As far as Gokage vs the Sannin goes the battle would again be decided by those three (Ei, Tsunade, Onoki) vs the Sannin; as far as the other two goes yes they augment the numbers of the other two but the Sannin also have means to augment their numbers on the lower end with many boss sized summons and the ability to use Bushin; even Sage Mode Bushin once Jiraiya reaches Sage Mode; especially with Tsunade constantly replenishing their chakra. All do respect to Mei and Garaa but summons and bushin should be enough to distract and ultimate could defeat them with the addition of Sage clones.

Not saying the Sannin definitely beat the Gokage but it’s close.


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 3, 2019)

Hashi should win


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 3, 2019)

Hashirama looses.
I like how people are saying "gokage lost to PS" as if madara didn't fight like a bitch taking advantage of being an Edo and playing around so as to exhaust the gokage, bringing out PS only after the fact.
If he had tried that while alive, he'd be dead few moments into the fight.. At the point where he got decked by Ay to be precise.

Hashi needs Sm to beat the sannin.
All his base jutsu get countered easily.
Mokujin is handled by three boss summons + hydra oro, and then its byakugo amped frog song gg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jan 3, 2019)

Frog song GG


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 3, 2019)

Hussain said:


> The Gokage landed a fatal hit to Asspulldara


Cuz he let them 

And was holding back the entire time as stated


Hussain said:


> the only reason he survived is


The only reason he even allowed it to happen was because he was playing with them 

As stated SEVERAL times

Love the dishonesty in this forum man

People treat doing shit to a sandbagging X is the same as doing shit to a full power X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 3, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Hashirama wins but not shit diff like founders wankers wanna pretend


A mokujin fist literally oneshots 


SM Hashirama > Madara Iso Susanoo > Base Hashirama >=< EMS Madara/Kurama > Edo Madara full power > Edo Madara holding back > The Gokage > The Sannin

Its pretty damn shit diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick04 (Jan 3, 2019)

Would be fun to see them deal with Jukai Koutan and Mokuryu..Gamayu Endan is the only jutsu that could possibly deal with them..Nothing else comes close..If the Sannins somehow survive that (LOL), Mokujin destroys them eventually


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 3, 2019)

Some serious Sannin downplay here.

Sannin put up a fight. Oro Hydra can occupy Hashi for a significant amount of time. Boss summons are useful and Tsunade can keep the team going even after killshots. Jiraiya also starts in Sage Mode. Hashirama loses to frog song.

Sannin push to even 5/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 3, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Some serious Sannin downplay here.


There are genuinely people in here who think the Sannin win or its at worst 50/50

This isnt true in the slightest


ShinAkuma said:


> Sannin put up a fight


This also aint true as teh Sannin get oneshotted the instant Hashi stops playing with his food


ShinAkuma said:


> Oro Hydra can occupy Hashi for a significant amount of time


Wrong 

A single Wood dragon that fucked over BM Naruto and restrained 100% Kurama no diffs any Summon or Kaiju on team sannin.


ShinAkuma said:


> Boss summons are useful





> Wrong
> 
> A single Wood dragon that fucked over BM Naruto and restrained 100% Kurama no diffs any Summon or Kaiju on team sannin.





ShinAkuma said:


> Tsunade can keep the team going even after killshots


Tsunade...uh...Tsunade cant heal anyone from a straight up "killshot"

Talk to her dead brother and fiance if you dont buy that


ShinAkuma said:


> Jiraiya also starts in Sage Mode


And is still complete and utter dirt to a Mokujin pinky toe


ShinAkuma said:


> Hashirama loses to frog song.


That thing that takes forever to actually use?

That thing that Hashirama will no is a Genjutsu teh SECOND he starts to prep it?

Yeah no


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 3, 2019)

Yamata no Jutsu was getting manhandled by Itachi’s V4 Susano’o yet it’s somehow going to be relevant vs far superior constructs


----------



## Vrizu (Jan 3, 2019)

Mandara no Jin, Boss summons and Yamata distract Hashirama for a couple seconds while Byakugo amped Yominuma sinks Hashi alongside his mokuton constructs straight to the earth's core. 

Sannin mid diff


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 3, 2019)

Vrizu said:


> Mandara no Jin, Boss summons and Yamata distract Hashirama for a couple seconds while Byakugo amped Yominuma sinks Hashi alongside his mokuton constructs straight to the earth's core.
> 
> Sannin mid diff



.....

You can’t be serious


----------



## Vrizu (Jan 3, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> .....
> 
> You can’t be serious



Ofc I'm not duh...

Base Jman alone would solo low diff, no need for Tsunade and Oro.


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 3, 2019)

Vrizu said:


> Ofc I'm not duh...
> 
> Base Jman alone would solo low diff, no need for Tsunade and Oro.



Oh my mistake


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jan 4, 2019)

Vrizu said:


> Ofc I'm not duh...
> 
> Base Jman alone would solo low diff, no need for Tsunade and Oro.


Jiraiya > Juubito > Hashirama's overrated ass


----------



## King1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hashirama wins this match up, the gap between him and the sannin is huge for the sannin to stand a chance


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 4, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> There are genuinely people in here who think the Sannin win or its at worst 50/50



The downplay is from those who think the Sannin get oneshotted.



> This also aint true as teh Sannin get oneshotted the instant Hashi stops playing with his food



Boss summons and Hydra can match Hashi giant wood creatures for some time.



> Wrong
> 
> A single Wood dragon that fucked over BM Naruto and restrained 100% Kurama no diffs any Summon or Kaiju on team sannin.



Kurama is a bijuu, basically chakra incarnate. Hashi dragons technique suppress's chakra. It's basically bijuu kryptonite.

The toads at least carry non chakra weapons and can defend against the wood dragon unlike a bijuu. Plus if Tsunade can punch a hole in Madara's Susanoo she is going to turn Hashi wood dragon into sawdust.

So no, not 0 diff.



> Tsunade...uh...Tsunade cant heal anyone from a straight up "killshot"
> 
> Talk to her dead brother and fiance if you dont buy that



Did her brother or fiance die during the 4th ninja war?

She won't heal insta kills but she will heal generally fatal hits.

Tensei Shitara Dragon no Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee



> And is still complete and utter dirt to a Mokujin pinky toe



Grants Jiraiya access to far larger jutsus, like Yomi Numa, and he can prep frog song much faster from the outset of the fight.



> That thing that takes forever to actually use?



Define "forever"?

Is 3 minutes forever? It certainly wasn't too long for the toads to sync up. 5 minutes tops. I'm sure Oro Hydra, Tsunade boosting and healing and 3 boss toads can occupy Hashi for 5 minutes.



> That thing that Hashirama will no is a Genjutsu teh SECOND he starts to prep it?
> 
> Yeah no



With multiple boss summons and Oro Hydra in his face he is on a short clock from losing.

The Sannin have a jutsu that puts Hashi down and that jutsu merely takes 3, maybe 5 minutes to activate. I find it silly to think that this team couldn't hold out for 5 minutes.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 4, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Kai
> 
> you know it's true.
> 
> ...


Asspulldara would have comfortably asspulled if he were alive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Jan 4, 2019)

Mokujin that's = Kyubi in physical strength obliterates the sannin and their summonings

Or Flower world puts them to sleep and hashirama dominates from there


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> Asspulldara would have comfortably asspulled if he were alive.


I concede.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Or Flower world puts them to sleep and hashirama dominates from there


Oro can simply redirect the pollen with his Wind-style jutsu. Just saying. 




> Mokujin that's = Kyubi in physical strength obliterates the sannin and their summonings


yeah, it was Kurama's physical strength that took Gamabunta away from him.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Jan 4, 2019)

The only hope for the sannin is Gama Rinsho with ET restricted, and Hashirama can destroy them multiple different ways before that completes, and given his knowledge of senjutsu I doubt he's going to allow two sages to just pull off a technqiue like that.


----------



## Azula (Jan 4, 2019)

Sannin can counter/destroy all techniques up till Mokujin. The problem starts with bigger than Mokujin techniques like . There is no direct counter to that, that I can think of, except avoiding getting captured. So by that time if they are still fighting it's either Frog Song or bust.

1) , a wave of trees is countered by . Oil is heated to thousands of degrees and would melt-destroy the trees as soon as it comes to contact and set them on fire.  and technique is defeated.

2) , pollen producing flowers is countered by jumping in the air like the Gokage, on Gamabunta's back and shooting down the flowers with  or. Fire also burns down the pollen. Orochimaru can also help by cutting off the flowers using .

3) Wood dragon, is not really problematic. . The full body weight of the summon is enough to destroy it. COR to it's head will also destroy it. Katsuyu's acid will also do it. It can be bisected in half by Fukasaku's tongue, punched by Tsunade and broken in half, etc etc.

4) Mokujin, can be burned down with Gamayu Endan, the biggest technique Sannin have and which is big enough to engulf Mokujin. The oil will stick to the wood and continues burning it, destroying it and making it useless.

High difficulty fight either way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2019)

Azula said:


> 2) , pollen producing flowers is countered by jumping in the air like the Gokage, on Gamabunta's back and shooting down the flowers with  or. Fire also burns down the pollen. Orochimaru can also help by cutting off the flowers using .


I think Oro's Great breakthrough is probably going to be more ideal... 



like how Mitsuki's breakthrough removed Shino's bugs

the pollen can be removed/redirected the same way...


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 4, 2019)

Hashirama utterly rapes. The difference in level between them is abysmal. Comparison aside, it took 3 Kage level ninja to defeat MS Madara alone. And this man was handling Perfect Susano'o and Kurama. Perfect Susano'o easily destroyed 5 Kage levels that would easily destroy the Sannin here with relative ease. 

Hashirama gets serious and teaches Orochimaru what a real death stare is. There's no way the Sannin are winning this.

In fact, I dare to say Hashirama would win this with the same mindset Madara had, toying around. The guy was superior to Madara in almost every single way, and he had to bring up a full Bijuu and not any Bijuu, the strongest Bijuu here to close the gap.

@Hussain, there's a limit and saying Hashirama is given an adequate amount of difficulty here is going through that limit like 30 times. Let alone going either way. Behave yourself, please


----------



## Azula (Jan 4, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> it took 3 Kage level ninja to defeat MS Madara alone.



Referring to Naruto-Gaara-Oonoki? 

Why don't you also mention that all three simply used a fraction of their power?

Naruto was literally a clone, divided by 1/13.
Gaara used just some small amount of sand. When his real power is manipulating the entire battledfield with them.
Oonoki didn't even use Jinton, just a few doton jutsus.

So if 3 Kages are using less than 1/3 of their full strength are they equal to 3 Kages at 100% strength?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 4, 2019)

Azula said:


> Referring to Naruto-Gaara-Oonoki?
> 
> Why don't you also mention that all three simply used a fraction of their power?
> 
> ...



A Naruto that was beating Kage levels with his clones and survived the fall of a meteorite has been much more than many things other Kage levels showed. Naruto was a Kage level with the power he had, as using his full power was beyond many of the Kages, way beyond the Sannin individually.

The entire desert was useless against Madara, so that's a moot point. Onoki is the only point here. But all three were kages in what they had to show. And it still means moot point to the whole comparison, as MS Madara is not equal to Hashirama.

Not even the Madara with PS that made the Gokage (A superior group to the Sannin) realize they were ants is on the level of Hashirama. Therefore, Gaara, 1/13 Naruto and Onoki can be even Chuunins if you want, doesn't erase the fact that Hashirama to the Sannin was what Beerus was to the Z fighters in his movie. Way too much of a difference between them to assume even a mid diff fight here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jan 4, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Mokujin that's = Kyubi in physical strength obliterates the sannin and their summonings
> 
> Or Flower world puts them to sleep and hashirama dominates from there


Can you even name all 5 2Pac albums?


----------



## Azula (Jan 4, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> A Naruto that was beating Kage levels with his clones



No he wasn't, he had to team up with Gaara else he wouldn't make it to Muu in time and get destroyed by jinton.

SM Naruto defeating A3 was the only time he acted alone (but with info). However A3 getting beat up so easily with a single Rasengan reflects poorly on him rather than make Naruto on another level. None of the Sannin are getting beat by a single SM clone with a single Rasengan.   Maybe A3 isn't as strong as people make out him to be. 



LostSelf said:


> survived the fall of a meteorite



Dodai saved him with his rubber shell. Too lazy to hunt for the scan though.



LostSelf said:


> The entire desert was useless against Madara



.



LostSelf said:


> Onoki is the only point here. But all three were kages in what they had to show



I can't think of a single Kage which will be defeated by a doton technique and a weight reducing technique.

And Gaara would get killed 2 dozen different ways if he ever dared to fight any of the Sannin with the little amount of sand he fought Madara with.

None of the 3 are as strong as a Kage with as much restriction on their power., but working together they can pool their strength and become strong enough to put down a single Kage level.



LostSelf said:


> Not even the Madara with PS that made the Gokage (A superior group to the Sannin) realize they were ants is on the level of Hashirama.



The Gokage and Madara have an entirely different set of powers so this type of reasoning is pointless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 4, 2019)

Azula said:


> No he wasn't, he had to team up with Gaara else he wouldn't make it to Muu in time and get destroyed by jinton.
> 
> SM Naruto defeating A3 was the only time he acted alone (but with info). However A3 getting beat up so easily with a single Rasengan reflects poorly on him rather than make Naruto on another level. None of the Sannin are getting beat by a single SM clone with a single Rasengan.  Maybe A3 isn't as strong as people make out him to be.



So, by your logic, neither Gaara and Onoki are Kage levels because they teamed up to fight the Mizukage. Teaming up doesn't invalid a thing, that Naruto clone was a Kage level clone.



Azula said:


> I can't think of a single Kage which will be defeated by a doton technique and a weight reducing technique.
> 
> And Gaara would get killed 2 dozen different ways if he ever dared to fight any of the Sannin with the little amount of sand he fought Madara with.
> 
> None of the 3 are as strong as a Kage with as much restriction on their power., but working together they can pool their strength and become strong enough to put down a single Kage level.



You can't think of a single Kage being defeated like that when Mangekyo Sharingan Madara was defeated like that. The same guy who schooled Onoki and Mu in the past without using EMS. So, yes, there's a powerful Kage level defeated by that combination. And one with higher portrayal.

I can't see Jiraiya, Oro or Tsunade beating that trio.

That amount of sand Gaara used was meaningless, he was defeated anyway, he couldn't harm Madara so huge showings of Sand were meaningless. The best Gaara could do was team up to beat a Madara just using Susano'o and one the Kages were teaming up against. 



Azula said:


> The Gokage and Madara have an entirely different set of powers so this type of reasoning is pointless.



This is irrelevant. Hashirama is someone more powerful than Madara. His hype greatly overshadows that of the Sannin too.

There's literally nothing, feats, hype or portrayal that puts the Sannin as a collective unit near the level of Hashirama. Saying they give Hashirama hard difficulty is ignoring everything given so far. These guys are weaker than the Gokage who were called ants several times by Madara. Different movesets is irrelevant, because Hashirama's moveset is enough to destroy the Sannin.


----------



## strongestrinneganuser (Jan 9, 2019)

if madara beat the five kages like nothing using his ems mostly. and base hashirama is as strong as ems madara without kurama, then i guess hashi wins high diffs.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hashirama _stomps.
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------

